# piriformis injection with fluoroscopic guidance



## Mary Baierl (Dec 28, 2007)

I coded a piriformis injection (doctor describes injecting the muscle) as 20552 with fluoroscopic guidance 77002 but have had this denied by a work comp carrier. Is there any black and white documentation stating this is the standard of care for doing piriformis muscle injections? Where could I find this documentation?  

Thank you 
Mary Baierl, CPC, PCS, CCA, CMT


----------



## kamala (Jan 7, 2008)

Hi , 

 i feel , what your Dr . is mentioning is the injection of the sciactic nerve ie the block of Sciatic nerve , since until if there is going to be any pathology related to the muscle , we would go for the biopsy / tissue path . Here he  is injecting a steroid to the pyriformis . Pyriformis , is a small muscle , which acts as groove for the Sciatic Nerve to pass , through , for to treat , prolonged tenderness in the gluteal and radiating pain on the posterior aspect of the thigh , we usually inject the steroid to relieve the pain , i suggest to use  code 64445  ...the workers comp insurance , will accept this ...


Kamala CPC


----------

